# Unser neuer Schwimmteich



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Zunächst ein Lob an den harten Kern von diesem Forum. Es sind ja eigendlich (zu min. 80%) im die selben Leute die gute Tips haben.

Durch bauliche Veränderungen im Umfeld sind wir gezwungen den Schwimmteich (zumindest die arbeiten mit Bagger und LKW) noch in diesem Jahr zu bauen. 

Bei Interesse werde ich die Planung und den Bau hier im Forum dokumentieren. Weiter werde ich meine Meinung über erhaltene Info´s hier kund tun.

Das soll es werden:

ein möglichst großer Schwimmteich, keine Fische (wenn dann nur Moderliesche o.ä.)

auf einer Seite zum Nachbar soll ein natürlicher Sichtschutz entstehen

Verbereitung um später einen Bachlauf zu erstellen

Platz für ein Bockhaus mit Sauna, Holzsteg zu Schwimmteich


Was bis jetzt feststeht:

Dickes Vlies unter der Folie, 500 oder mehr Gramm /m² (ja ich weis, 900g/m²)

Kein Filter der hauptsächlich auf Basis von Zeolith arbeitet (zu teuer, muß nach einiger Zeit aufwendig regeneriert werden)


Zur Zeit noch in der Diskussion:

Dicke der Teichfolie 1,0 oder 1,5 mm, Material wird woll PVC sein. Gut zu reparieren und sehr haltbar.

Form des Teich, ist ja auch noch vom __ Filtersystem abhänig.

Art der Filterung, nur Pflanzen (Naturgarten.at), Fitergraben (Naturagart, Teichmeister), externe Filter (Bionova, Bioteich) oder eine eigene Konstruktion. 

Randbereich, Ufermatte Naturagart gefällt bisher am besten aber auch nicht 100%ig.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Vlies im Teich? Meine Meinung nach hätte ich so eine mechanischen Schutz und einen UV-Schutz für die Folie. Weiter wäre die Folie nicht so glitschig und ich hätte ein großes Flächen Angebot für die nützlichen Bakterien.

Werde jetzt erstmal meinen Garten 1/100 zeichen und hier mit einen Ideen reinstellen.

Hat jemand schon längere Zeit Lärche oder Bongossi im Teich? Stellen sich Fasern auf die man dann als Splitter im Fuß oder Ars. hat?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Fjack,

verbaut habe ich bisher noch kein Bongossi, ich habe es nur bestellt  

Bisher hatte ich es einmal in der Hand, und aufgrund dessen kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, daß es splittert. Die Struktur machte nicht den Eindruck, daß dies unter einer normalen Belastung möglich ist.

Der Schreiner, der mir den Steg baut, hat davon auch nichts erwähnt. Das einzige, das er mir sagte war, daß ich mir die nächsten 20 Jahre bei dem Holz über garnichts Gedanken machen müsse. Weiter wollte er mit seiner "Garantie" wohl nicht gehen, da er ansonsten wohl seine Erben belasten würde.....

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Fjack,

viel Erfolg beim Teichbau ! Du gehst da ja sehr systematisch dran, also kann nicht viel schiefgehen.

Es wird sich nur die Frage stellen: Den Teich sofort nach Fertigstellung befüllen oder absichern und im kommenden Jahr befüllen ? Ich neige zu der zweiten Alternative.

Vlies (aus nicht verrottenden Materialien) AUF der Folie ist sicher ein guter Schutz. Leider ist das von mir bevorzugte Vlies (*g*) weiss. Das müsste man doch wieder mit Sand bedecken. Vielleicht aber gibt es auch optisch für diesen Zweck besser geeignetes Vlies. Obwohl: Vlies PLUS eine dünne Sandschicht hat was, ist eine Überlegung wert. Bei allen in Betracht kommenden Vliesen sollte man vor der Kaufentscheidung prüfen, wie sie sich im Wasser verhalten (aufschwimmen ?), wenn sie nicht zusätzlich abgedeckt werden.

Vielleicht denkst Du noch über einen (oder mehrere) GUTEN Oberflächenskimmer nach. Ich neige mehr und mehr zum Eigenbau oder zu ordentlichen Poolskimmern (Metallguss ?).

Mit Holz IM Teich habe ich keine eigenen Erfahrungen. Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Bongossi im Trockenen rate ich aber eher zur Vorsicht. Dabei geht es noch nicht einmal um kleine Splitter, sondern um dolchartig vorstehende Spitzen, wenn das Holz arbeitet. Lärche: Sicher für Planken mit erste Wahl. Aber IM Teich ? Keine Ahnung.

Beste Grüsse und viel Erfolg
wünscht
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe gerade Deine Antwort bzgl. Bongossi gelesen.

Woher sollen die extremen Spitzen kommen?

Sicher, es ist Holz, aber wenn es in der von Dir beschriebenen Art arbeiten würde, wäre es in unseren Breitengraden sicher auch nicht ohne ständige Bearbeitung im Freien verwendbar, zumal bei der Verarbeitung immer irgendwelche Stellen entstehen, an denen Feuchtigkeit oder Wasser zumindestens eine Zeit lang stehen kann.

Splittern bedeutet aus meiner Sicht auch immer Verwitterung, da ja durch die Oberflächenerweiterung beim Splittern anschließend noch mehr Wasser eindringen kann.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Ein aus Blockbohlen über dimensioniertes erbautes Gartenhaus


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Und warum heißt es dann

BOCKHAUS 

und nicht wie es naheliegend sein würde 

BLOCKHAUS ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Ups das habe ich übersehen. Denke aba das es Fjack genauso passiert ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

*Holz*

@Harald
Ich habe mit einem Niederländischen Deichgrafen gesprochen, seine Aussagen waren:
 1. Bongossi schwimmt mit mal in Wasser. (für eine Konstruktion im Wasser sehr praktisch, schwimmt nicht auf)
2. Das Holz ist fast nicht zu bearbeiten, eine normale Motorsäge ist nach 2-3 Schnitten stumpf, es gibt spezial Kettensägenblätter (teuer) Bin auf Deine Erfahrung gespannt.
4 Wenn das Holz sich mit Wasser vollgesaugt hat sollen sich die Faserenden aufstellen, sehr unschön für Hände und Füße. Man kann das Holz aber auch vollgesaugt hobeln und hat dann keine Probleme.
5.Bongossi hat laut seiner Aussage an der Luft und im Wasser eine Haltbarkeit von über 100 Jahren. An einer Stelle die immer im Übergangsbereich von Wasser und Luft liegt bei über 50 Jahren.

Lärchenholz hat unter Wasser auch eine haltbarkeit von mehreren Jahrzehnten, ein Bereich Wasser / Luft ist aber Gift für dieses Holz.

Meine Planung geht jetzt Richtung Lärchenhölz im Wasser, günstiger, einheimisch, besser zu verarbeiten und mit einer Haltbarkeit von mehreren Jahrzehnten für mich ausreichend.

@StefanS
Zur Frage befüllen:
Wenn ich die Grube habe muß ich sie vor Regen schützen, sonst bin ich im Frühjahr mit der Schaufel in der Grube. Wenn ich die Folie rein lege
füllt die Grube sich von selber, ich denke ich sollte die Folie aber vor Sonne und Eis schützen, allso denke ich füllen und die Ränder schützen. Das Wasser muß ich mir dann ím Frühjahr mal anschauten,eventuell austauschen.
Bei Holzum habe ich ein graues Vlies mit 300 / 500g in der Hand gehabt. Aufschwimmen hatte ich noch nicht bedacht, werde mir ne Probe holen und mal testen, aber mit Sand und Steine dürfte das Problem ja zu lösen sein.
Über Skimmer und Bodenablauf bin ich schon am nachdenken. Aber ich habe dazu noch sogut wie keine Informationen und werde mich erstmal noch einwenig einlesen um dann meine dummen Fragen hier zu stellen.
@Reiner
Wenn Du wieder Rechtschreibfehler findest kann Du ja ein Forum für Rechtschreibung auf machen. Ich persönlich finde das sowas nicht hierher gehört, schon garnicht von einem Moderator. Solche dinge machen ein Forum nicht grade lesenswert und sich auch nicht die Informationen die ich und vermutlich auch andere suchen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

*Lanze für Reiner*

Hi Fjack ich denke nicht das reiner dich ärgern wollte  :? , vielmehr wird er neugirig gewesen sein ob das was neues ist was du geschrieben hast. also immer schon den ball flach   
imm übrigen werde wohl ich hier der *schreibfehlerteufel* sein  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

*Filter*

@Reiner und Lars
Ich bin mit Kritik nicht besonders Empfindlich, sonder finde das so etwas ein Forum nicht übersichtlicht und interessanter mach sonder meist das gegenteil bewirkt. Für mich ist damit das Thema Rechscheibung durch.

Ich mache mir jetzt Gedanken zum Filter. Meine Ideen und Info sind zur Zeit:

1. Skimmer zur Oberflächereinigung
2. Bodenabsaugung 
3. Grobfilter
4. Planzen und Bakterienfilter

zu 1) Glaube der Skimmer ist sehr wichtig, der meiste Dreck schwimmt ja erstmal an der Oberfläche, aber wieviel Wasserstandschwankung kann der Skimmer vertragen, und wieviel kann der Teich (Pflanzen, Böschung) vertragen?
zu 2) bringt der wirklich den gewünschten Erfolg? Ich fürchte das er bestenfalls im direkten Umfeld den gewünschten effect hat.
zu 3) Welches Volumen (für Dreck) ist sinnvoll? Ich möchte nicht Täglich reinigen, aber es sollte ja auch nicht alles im Filter sich wieder zersetzen.
Was ist besser geeignet Edelstahlnetze oder Kunststoffnetze, welche Maschenweite sollte es sein, was ist besser zu reinigen?
zu 4) Sollte die Durchströmung horizontal oder vertikal sein?
Ich denke vertikal ist die bessere Lösung. Dann stellt sich die Frage von oben nach unter, oder umgekehrt?
Bei der Durchströmung von untern nach oben wäre der logische Schichtaufbau dann: unter grober Kies und nach oben hin feinere Filterstoffe. Meine Befürchtung dabei ist das das feine Material mit der Zeit in der Grobe rutschen wird und das sich die Partikel gegen sie Strömung absetzen müssen.
Bei der Durchströmung von oben nach untern würde sich dann auch der Schichtaufbau umkehren und ich hätte den groben Kies oben und dann Sand unten, somit auch keine automatisch Durchmischung. Bei der Version hätte ich aber die görbsten Partikel oben im Kies, bekomme ich dann nicht eine schnelle Verschlammung?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Sind meine Überlegungen richtig oder habe ich einen Denkfehler drin?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

*Re: Filter*



			
				Fjack schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache mir jetzt Gedanken zum Filter. Meine Ideen und Info sind zur Zeit:
> 
> 1. Skimmer zur Oberflächereinigung
> 2. Bodenabsaugung
> ...



Hallo Fjack,

zu 1) stimme ich voll zu, es gibt aber nur wenige (oder überhaupt ??) vernünftige Teichskimmer. Diese dürfen speziell beim Schwimmteich kein "Spielzeug" sein. Deshalb mein Ratschlag, Dich bei Zubehör für Swimmingpools umzusehen. 

zu 2) Halte ich in einem Schwimmteich für unangebracht. Selbst bei Pools hat man den Bodenablauf nur, weil ansonsten nur Oberflächenskimmer arbeiten würden. Empfehlenswert ist sicher eine Absaugung von der Seite.

zu 3) Was hältst Du von einem ausreichend dimensionierten Vortex  oder besser noch Spaltsieb ?

zu 4) Wenn Du keine Fische hast, brauchst Du eine intensive bakterielle Reinigung nicht. Bakterien siedeln sich in geeignetem Substrat ausreichend an. In diesem Falle würde ich einen reinen Pflanzenfilter - horizontal durchströmt - für geeignet halten.

Letztlich ist man dann bei einem aufgebohrten Naturagart System mit den zusätzlichen Komponenten Skimmer und Spaltsieb. Sicher eine nicht unerhebliche Investition, aber pflegeleicht und wirksam.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Fjack, Ich habe in meinem Schwimteich Lerchenholz verbaut. zum einen als Abtrennung zum Schwimmbereich in ca 70 cm tiefe. auf diesem Balken kann man sich dann auch bewegen für pflegearbeiten zu erledigen. Lerchenholz über dem Wasser bekommt einen schönen Grauton aber das ist geschacksache mir jedenfalls gefällt es. Probleme wegen Holzsplitter und der gleichen habe ich bisher mit dem Holz noch nicht. Es ist bei mir bereits seit 6 Jahre verbaut. Mein Wasser filtere ich über ein Klärbecken das jedoch trocken aufgebaut ist, das heist es ist kein Wasser zu sehen das hat den Vorteil das es einfach zu pflegen ist. Zur Zeit baue ich mir noch einen Skimmer an, Eigenbau änlich wie ihn Ralf  bei Schwimmteich selbstbau beschrieben hat. den Skimmer kann man auch für größere Wasserstandschwankungen auslegen bei mir zum Beispiel 38 cm. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Günter,

ich denke, die Vorzüge von Lerchenholz sind damit bestens beschrieben. Ich möchte das nur noch einmal unterstreichen.

Vielleicht habe ich es ja anderswo überlesen, aber vielleicht kannst Du ja einen Link einstellen oder ein solches, trocken aufgebautes Klärbecken ja kurz beschreiben. Es könnte DIE Lösung für Schwimmteiche sein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Günter, 

ich schließe mich der Frage von StefanS an. 

Wie ist das Kärbecken aufgebaut? Ist einfach der Wasserstand nur unterhalb von Kies oder ähnlichem? Wie groß im Verhältnis zur Wassermenge? Was für Filterstoffe, nur Kies und Sand? 

Wurde mich über einen Link oder eine Beschreibung sehr freuen.

Vielleicht könnt man den Bereich dann sogar als Terrasse überbauen, ganz neue Möglichkeiten täten sich auf.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Einen Link für so einen Klärteich hab ich nicht. Ich habe es bei mir eben so gebaut weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann bei 50 bis 60 cm Wasserstand mit üppigen Pflanzenwachstum der ja jeden Winter abstirbt das ganze vernünftig sauber zuhalten. Wenn ich noch Bilder vom Frühjahr wenn alles abgemäht ist und eins vom Hochsommer bei maximalem Wachstum finde, werde ich es noch hier einstellen. Stefan ich glaube dir habe ich mal was ähnliches geschrieben gleich am Anfang wie ich ins Forum kam. Da ging es um die Frage wie ich die Wassertemperatur im Sommer auf einem vernünftigen Maß halten kann. Ich versuch es mal kurz zu beschreiben. Mein Klärbecken ist 1,3 m tief und ist mit 5 horizontalen Grantschichten unterschiedlicher Stärke aufgebaut. Das hängt mit dem Wasserdurchsatz zusammen. Die Unterste schicht sind so genannte Schroppen das entspricht circa eine Körnung von 180 bis 300 die Oberste ist reiner Flusssand 02. Die Anderen Schichten Sperren sich gegenseitig ab das der feine Sand nicht nach unten rieselt bzw. absetzt. Die Sandschicht ist 20 cm dick in die gepflanzt wird. Zur Sauberkeit und zum besseren abmähen ist der Sand mit Kies 8/16 auf Kornstärke abgedeckt. Am Anfangsbereich läuft das Wasser in eine Tonne mit gleicher Beckentiefe. Von dort aus durchströmt es horizontal mit unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit den Klärteich bis zum Pumpenschacht. Durch die unterschiedlichen Schichten und Körnungen wird auch die Fließgeschwindigkeit im oberen Wurzelbereich wo ja die Wasseraufbereitung durch die Pflanzen statt findet optimal reduziert. Die Strecke bei mir ist 14m lang. Das Klärbecken dient durch den Aufbau auch gleichzeitig als Temperatur Begrenzer da sich die Gesteinsmasse nicht so schnell erwärmt. Ich hatte auch dieses Jahr trotz fast 40 Grad hier in der Südpfalz eine max. Wassertemperatur von 27 Grad. Auf der anderen Seite profitiere ich zurzeit bei den kühleren Temperaturen als Heizung. Heute hatte ich noch 20 Grad Wassertemperatur obwohl die Nächte doch recht frisch sind ca. 10 Grad. Ich hoffe ihr könnt etwas mit der Beschreibung anfangen. Wenn es mir meine Zeit wieder erlaubt werde ich doch mal ein Funktionschema erstellen und hier im Forum ablegen. Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Günter,

ich fürchte, ich habe das seinerzeit nicht ausreichend gewürdigt (ist mir nämlich entfallen). Klingt ja wirklich hochinteressant. Meine Bedenken setzen immer nur bei der Reinigung einer solchen Anlage an, da sie ja auch vollkommen durchwurzelt werden dürfte. Wenn das aber kein Thema ist (oder man es bei ca. zweijährigen Reinigungsintervallen noch beherrschen kann), hast Du den idealen Pflanzenfilter entwickelt. Denn konzeptionell im Hinblick auf die Reinigung ist das Teil wirklich gut.

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Hältst Du einen vorgeschalteten Grobfilter/Spaltsieb für angebracht ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Günter,
ist meine Annahme das der Filter bei Dir seid  6 Jahren (Lärchenholz) in Betrieb ist? Mußste es schon gereinigt werden, hast Du einen Grobfilter vorgeschaltet?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

Der Grobfilter ist sozusagen meine Tonne und hat einen Durchmesser von 1m und ist im oberen bereich mit Bohrungen versehen. In den ersten  Jahren hat sich ca 3-5 cm Mulm abgesetzt. den ich mit einer Schlammpumpe abgesaugt habe. Seit zwei Jahren beobachte ich ein reduzieren des Mulms auf maximal 2 cm im Jahr. Anscheinend sind die Bakterien für die Zersetztung aktiver. ich habe seither auch nichts mehr abgesaugt Man kann auch am __ Schilf sehen das um die Einlauftonne der Schilf über Zwei meter groß ist und je weiter es zum Abpumpschacht geht ist er noch max 1,5 m hoch. Das mit dem durchwurzel hat mir ein Bioteichexperte mal so erläutert das durch die große Fließgeschwindigkeit im unteren Bereich mit den Groben Steinen keine so starke Durchwurzelung statt findet. Im Pumpenschacht sehe ich trotz der langen Zeit noch keine Wurzeln in ca 1m Tiefe. 
Gruß Günter


----------

